# Fingerstyle Piece Inspired by Thoughts of Peace and Goodwill



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

My first recording with my Collings OM1GSSSB (German top, short scale, sunburst). 

http://youtu.be/f0ECwlRgpZE 

I was thinking about the need for more peace and goodwill in the world, and having grown up in the US, those thoughts led to thinking about Christmas. 

Channeling all that, I composed and recorded a short song of peace, goodwill and the Christmas spirit. 

I have a recent shoulder injury which as messed up my left hand fingers a bit, so the playing is not as strong as I would like. :-(

Enjoy!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful. I wish I had your creative (and playing) talent. Perhaps you should post this in the "I'm getting old" thread. They could use some peace and goodwill over there.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Wow, thank you for the huge compliment! I am flattered and humbled by your reaction and comment. It gives me fuel to continue the journey of playing music. Thank you!


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful solo piece and great playing..:sSig_goodjob2:


----------

